# Remote telemetry to the lab reestablished...



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* So we go on the road, and loose communications to the lab&#8230;

*Pinky:* Narf! never a good sign&#8230;

*Brain: *But now we have reestablished remote telemetry&#8230; Radiation levels appear normal&#8230;

*Pinky:* For the lab that is&#8230;

*Brain:* True, there is still that residual level from our little spats with Zilla and the Herfabomber&#8230; Damage has been sustained, but it looks like the lab survived&#8230; We will have to find the responsible parties and post the damage tonight when we arrive at the lab&#8230;


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't tell if you got hit, or are launching an offensive!

Either way.... opcorn:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I can't tell if you got hit, or are launching an offensive!


*Brain:* You know us... We are just innocents here... This was an unprovoked attack!!!

*Pinky:* Narf! Nothing happening here...

*Brain:* Pinky, the first picture is coming in from the remote!!!

*Pinky:* Egad... Looks bad...


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh my....


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

trying to focus...:nerd:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

That looks bad. Good luck.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

What happened to the remote to the tv in the lab? I am confused and work blocks pictures


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

OH...


Oh my....



...yeah, that looks bad...


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

the_brain said:


> You know us... We are just *innocents* here...


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

^+1


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I can't tell if you got hit, or are launching an offensive!
> 
> Either way.... opcorn:


there's no difference in the two when it comes to the mouse, little quasi-retired ninja squid buddy..you should know that by now..


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Glad you're back in the lab Brain, you've been missed. Looking forward to destruction pics.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

yup....he got hit hard.....I'd feel bad for him if it wasn't so funny


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Funny like a NASCAR wreck!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

You should tighten your lab communications, and then they wouldn't be loose! Ha!

Always fun to see Ian hurt people.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

gosh said:


> Always fun to see Ian hurt people.


*Brain:* Wrong again Gosh... This is someone reaching out to try to hurt us...

*Pinky:* Egad, I can't wait to be back in the lab for an extended period of time...

*Brain:* Me either... Soon Pinky, soon... Speaking of hurting people Gosh, has the MORB Phase II landed yet?!?

*Pinky:* Please don't make us log onto that site again and check the order status... That site makes us feel dirty...

*Brain:* Tell me about it... Not enough showers in the world to make us feel clean again after placing that order...


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

What? Someone trying to hurt that innocent little mouse? say it aint so...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

DarrelMorris said:


> What? Someone trying to hurt that innocent little mouse? say it aint so...


wait..there's another mouse here besides that twisted little beachball-headed french varmint?

has he said Hello in the New Puffer Fish forum yet?:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

That, my friend is deserving of RG!!!


CRAP!!!! It won't let me :mmph:


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> CRAP!!!! It won't let me :mmph:


Got him for you...for the whole 3 points I can add!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

oh, for the Love of...

enough, already!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Finally back in the lab!!!

*Pinky:* Narf! For a few days...

*Brain:* Yes, not long enough... But we are here!!! Now to adress this attack... First up *GIBrett...*

*Pinky:* SWEET!!! Three of these are new to us... But Brain, the second bomb is BIG and HEAVY!!! And it is from the billions that are *Brettanomyces*...

*Brain: *Yes, but our scanners detected the method of detonation, and it is one we are very acquainted with... Pinky, you can defuse it...

*Brain:* Well done...

*Pinky: *Egad, not that hard, but what was he hiding...

*Brain: *That is a good question... Lets Look... Oooooo.... The 50 year Toraño salomons is something we've been looking to try...

*Pinky: *And the Olivia V is a new shape for us, and we love Olivia V...

*Brain:* But that is not all... He used a familiar triggering method, but went with things we had not had before... LOOK!!!

*Pinky:* NEW TO US HOPS!!!

*Brain: *And then the coup de grace... The rarest of the rare... A BEER WE HAVE NOT HAD!!!

*Pinky:*:drinking:
​


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Nicely done fellas...it seems the bombs lately have been a little on the snappy side...


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Homebrewing supplies and sticks? SWEET!!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

H&HG? Nice damage, Brett. :high5:

What's that stick in the middle?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

looks like the mouse got all hopped up about those bombs...get it?.....hops?..hopped up?:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

Pinhead Jr.: "don't quit yer day job, Dude"

great job, Fellas


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> looks like the mouse got all hopped up about those bombs...get it?.....hops?..hopped up?:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


Yeah, I kinda get the feeling he's feeling a little bitter about it now. :banana:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Brettanomyces said:


> H&HG? Nice damage, Brett. :high5:
> 
> What's that stick in the middle?


I believe that's a Ramon Buseo Genesis, Brett...I just picked up a box, so I recognize the label


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Brettanomyces said:


> Yeah, I kinda get the feeling he's feeling a little bitter about it now. :banana:


yeah...you better hope he doesn't he doesn't boil over about it or else he'll finish you


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Nah, he may find finishing me unpalatable. I am the King of Funk, after all.:dude:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Nicely done putting that silly mouse down!



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Me either... Soon Pinky, soon... Speaking of hurting people Gosh, has the MORB Phase II landed yet?!?


No, you've forgotten about that, these aren't the droids you're looking for, move along, move along.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I believe that's a Ramon Buseo Genesis, Brett...I just picked up a box, so I recognize the label


That is correct sir! Hope he likes that H&HG as much as I do!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Packerjh said:


> Nicely done fellas...it seems the bombs lately have been a little on the snappy side...





ouirknotamuzd said:


> looks like the mouse got all hopped up about those bombs...





Brettanomyces said:


> Yeah, I kinda get the feeling he's feeling a little bitter about it now.





ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah...you better hope he doesn't he doesn't boil over about it or else he'll finish you


Yeah, Nick and Brett...I bet the mouse has something _brewing_ for ya... HAH! :drum:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

GIBrett said:


> That is correct sir! Hope he likes that H&HG as much as I do!


*Brain: *It is new to us... Can't wait to try it...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yeah, Nick and Brett...I bet the mouse has something _brewing_ for ya... HAH! :drum:


Let's just hope he doesn't get too big of a "head"


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm thinking these crappy beer jokes are just about "tapped" out


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> I'm thinking these crappy beer jokes are just about "tapped" out


Pinhead Jr.: "I dunno about that, Jerky...I think there's a couple more we can pump out"

Herfabomber: "yeah, but we're definitely hittin' the dregs, now"

Pinhead Jr.: "maybe, but the party ain't over 'til the keg is dead"


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yeah, Nick and Brett...I bet the mouse has something _brewing_ for ya... HAH! :drum:


*Brain:* Ohhhh. It's worse then that...

*Pinky:* Egad, I've seen that look before... You have time to plan... Not good... Not good...

*Brain: *Just ask the Herfabomber how much fun it is when we have time to plan something new... And ohhh... I have a new idea...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Ohhhh. It's worse then that...
> 
> *Pinky:* Egad, I've seen that look before... You have time to plan... Not good... Not good...
> 
> *Brain: *Just ask the Herfabomber how much fun it is when we have time to plan something new... And ohhh... I have a new idea...


lemme guess, Frenchy...it involves a lockbox, a shitload of duct tape and a Rubik's cube

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, I don't remember any Rubik's cube"

Herfabomber: "that's cuz there wasn't one, but since I'm not the guinea pig this time, I have nothing to lose by making suggestionsound:ound:ound:"


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> lemme guess, Frenchy...it involves a lockbox, a shitload of duct tape and a Rubik's cube
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, I don't remember any Rubik's cube"
> 
> Herfabomber: "that's cuz there wasn't one, but since I'm not the guinea pig this time, I have nothing to lose by making suggestionsound:ound:ound:"


*Brain: *Have you recovered from the 4 rolls of duct tape?!? Fingers still sore?!?
*
Pinky: * Narf! that was glorious...


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh man. This thread is glorious. Don't tell me you guys have passed "last call" and retired for the night.

Keept the bad beer jokes comin'. Me? I'm on the road, and after 3 beers, 4 healthy pours of Cragganmore, and a Padron, it's off to bed. More witty banter in the AM.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> lemme guess, Frenchy...it involves a lockbox, a shitload of duct tape and a Rubik's cube
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, I don't remember any Rubik's cube"
> 
> Herfabomber: "that's cuz there wasn't one, but since I'm not the guinea pig this time, I have nothing to lose by making suggestionsound:ound:ound:"


*Brain: *No Rubik's Cube... But we did use a Japanese puzzle box once...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *No Rubik's Cube... But we did use a Japanese puzzle box once...


I remember that one during your "battle of wits" phase with The Ninja

Pinhead Jr.: "who won that, Pops"

Herfabomber: "it was a draw due to insufficent ammunition on both sidesound:ound:ound:"


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Falling right into my trap.... How was that H&HG bwahahahaha


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

GIBrett said:


> Falling right into my trap.... How was that H&HG bwahahahaha


Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, ya gonna tell the noob that rat poison won't work on the mouse?"

Herfabomber: "Nah, he'll find out soon enough when the mouse fires up the BOOM!!!Star and points it New Joisey"

Pinhead Jr.: "yeah, that'll be funnier...besides, it's only New Joisey..nobody'll miss it...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------

